# First hunt, 2 locations.



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

Im going to Spencer Lake Saturday morning and then I'm heading over to Wellington to give it a shot. Who else is gonna get out or go with there kids? I'm pumped.


----------



## jmpmstr1998 (Jun 19, 2009)

My daughter bailed on me last weekend at the last minute. Couldnt break my GSP's heart so I took em out tu Rush Run and ran him for a kid, his dad, and his grandpa. I am proud to say my dog got all 4 points and their dogs backed beautifully. 4 pheasant in 2 hours.(poor kid missed em all) but was fun anyway.

Hopefully my daughter doesn't ditch me this weekend but even if she does I'll still be out there running him for someone I hope.


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

Always took my son and his friend to Camp Belden the most. Did Spencer and Wellington too!


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I'd say we picked up a couple.. bagged out in a couple hours  First pheasant too!


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

took the little bro out saturday had 8 flushes in 3 hours. Flushed 3 at once one time his shooting wasn't the best but dogs jumped the last one for the limit on the way back to the truck. fun to watch the dogs work and get some teasing in on the way home


----------

